# VST, LM strada, LM precision



## Phillikescoffee (Mar 16, 2015)

So I'm starting to get to grips with my set up and recently got a naked pf which I've had good pours with from the get go.

I was wondering 1) whether a new basket will make a noticeable difference in the cup at this stage and 2) if there is any difference between these 3 baskets than label, price and level of quality control.

Specifically, as I'm on a budget, is the LM precision basket basically a VST that has not been through the checking process and therefore cheaper due to time saving and customer risk?

There is lots of information about this but I can't find any straight answers.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have stolen this reply for another thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23660-VST-LM-strada-LM-precision

It was written by Andy S

"Comparisons between VST and La Marzocco baskets are complicated by the fact that there are actually TWO lines of LM baskets, the "Strada" and the "Advanced Precision Filter Basket." According to this document, the "Advanced Precision" filters are not imaged or scanned.

My understanding is as follows:

All the baskets were designed by VST.

All the baskets are manufactured using similar technology.

Every VST and Strada basket is scanned for quality control (size and uniformity of holes, combined hole area, circularity, quality of hole size distribution, centeredness of perforated area, etc).

Advanced Precision baskets are not scanned, so their quality can vary. In fact, there is no way to tell if the basket meets any specification w/o imaging it. *

VST baskets have different hole patterns compared to LM.

VST baskets have revised side taper profiles and radii compared to LM (to allow pucks to knock out more easily).

I am told by VST that VST baskets must pass imaging tests with a higher quality score (tighter tolerances) compared to Strada baskets.

I am told by VST that VST baskets hold tighter inside diameter tolerances compared to LM (for more consistent fit to a fixed tamper size).

VST baskets are warranted for one year against all defects (I don't know what the LM warranties are).

VST offers a 20g size, which is the official basket for the WBC, USBC regionals, UKBC, etc.

VST offers both ridged and ridge-less styles of all sizes.

(FYI, the rejection rate on VST scanned baskets is proprietary, but it is definitely NOT zero. No manufacturing process is free of obvious and/or non-obvious defects, hence the need for quality control/imaging of all baskets).

-AndyS"

Now my shoddy limited opinion

Re taste , entirely subjective , I believe that VSt baskets allow you to extract more solubales that other baksets ( i did some very limited test with IMS baskets , i know of other people who have tested also with the same opinion ).

Whether you will taste this difference ( in combination with the coffee you use , your skills and your other equipment ) , i can't tell you or guarantee

You will certainly need a good grinder , good technique , good coffee and to be able to grind finer that your stock basket requires currently


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

What if any difference is there between the ridged and ridgeless aside from the obvious? I'm trying to understand why there are ridged ridgeless baskets.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

ridland said:


> What if any difference is there between the ridged and ridgeless aside from the obvious? I'm trying to understand why there are ridged ridgeless baskets.


http://thingscoffee.com.au/accessories/ridged-or-ridgeless.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ridland said:


> What if any difference is there between the ridged and ridgeless aside from the obvious? I'm trying to understand why there are ridged ridgeless baskets.


One is ridged, it has a ridge in it - can be easier to tell if your level in tamp - harder to get out the pf

One isnt - , it has no ridge in it - it's easier to get out of the pf

I think your looking for complicated differences that aren't there , in terms of performance , no difference .


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Only difference is that ridged are for use with a portafilter spring.

I would wait before going VST with your baskets.

They are very picky about how your make your puck and that bottomless will spray everywhere.

An IMS shower screen might be a better upgrade at first.

With a VST, your going to have to relearn how to make a basket of coffee and the pay off isn't really worth it at first.

What you tend to get, providing your doing your job properly is consistency.

In terms of the cup, the baskets make bright coffees brighter and don't really favour a darker roast.

But will do a good job of anything as long as you put decent coffee in the basket and make sure it's prepared well.

But as boots says, ultimately, there isn't THAT much difference.

You will put coffee in and get espresso out that will more or less be comparable to a regular basket.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think you have misread some of my intention Kyle

Vst for me will make a difference ( and I'm only talking about me here ) if you get all the other parts of the equation lined up , for the OP it might not , i don't know how his taste buds work but the increase in extraction yield that i find VST deliver's makes for me a tastier cup .

All the stuff about whether a basket is good for a dark or light coffee , i simply disagree with sorry , It may be your personal experience, and what you taste , so I'm not going to say you din;t experience that , but its more likely down to the extraction yields in the cup and quality of coffee and kit being used than " basket A is better/worse for light roasts "

If you dint want roasty flavours that a vst basket might deliver , then buy less roasty coffee.....









Good prep + good prep , a vst baskets just show up prep more , its still there in an IMS basket , they are just a little for forgiving , as the holes are less and a bit smaller .


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> http://thingscoffee.com.au/accessories/ridged-or-ridgeless.html


Thanks the link was useful.

Mr Boots, I thought that the presence of a ridge was the obvious.


----------



## Phillikescoffee (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. I think it is probably best if I just stay with my current set up for a while whilst I get used to a range of different beans. I'd seen that previous thread, Mr Boots, but was still running myself in rings as to what was the best thing to do.

While I'm getting coffee I'm enjoying and a consistently good extraction on the naked pf I'm going to stick!

Cheers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phillikescoffee said:


> Thanks guys. I think it is probably best if I just stay with my current set up for a while whilst I get used to a range of different beans. I'd seen that previous thread, Mr Boots, but was still running myself in rings as to what was the best thing to do.
> 
> While I'm getting coffee I'm enjoying and a consistently good extraction on the naked pf I'm going to stick!
> 
> Cheers.


If you are enjoying what you are drinking then fair enough , thats all that really matters ...


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Essentially, your mileage may vary with what you get out of the baskets.

Prep really is important with them though; any issues with prep will show though.

Either with weird tastes or your basket will shoot all over the place.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Phillikescoffee said:


> So I'm starting to get to grips with my set up and recently got a naked pf which I've had good pours with from the get go.
> 
> I was wondering 1) whether a new basket will make a noticeable difference in the cup at this stage and 2) if there is any difference between these 3 baskets than label, price and level of quality control.
> 
> ...


I used a 17gm LM Strada ridged basket with my Classic/Mignon set up and couldn't fault it. I'm not using it at the moment so if you want to borrow it to see if it would do the job for you, then I'd be happy to put it in the post.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had a Strada and a VST and I couldn't really tell the difference with a Classic, Mignon and my palate at the time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> I used a 17gm LM Strada ridged basket with my Classic/Mignon set up and couldn't fault it. I'm not using it at the moment so if you want to borrow it to see if it would do the job for you, then I'd be happy to put it in the post.


Really nice gesture Phil104


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Top man Phil - nice one.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you guys&#8230;


----------



## Phillikescoffee (Mar 16, 2015)

If only all people called Phil were so nice...

That would be amazing, thank you. I'll PM you my address and I can pick up the postage if you give me your deets (unless you happen to live in North London!).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Phillikescoffee said:


> If only all people called Phil were so nice...
> 
> That would be amazing, thank you. I'll PM you my address and I can pick up the postage if you give me your deets (unless you happen to live in North London!).


All done and dusted (well it will be when the PO have done their best).


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

What's the lowest price for a VST/LM basket nowadays?


----------

